
On Social Media, Lax Enforcement Lets Impostor Accounts Thrive - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/20/technology/social-media-impostor-accounts.html
======
makecheck
It’s more than that; there isn’t enough critical thinking.

How many things are read and more-or-less believed without so much as a
follow-up question? We don’t even ask who the experts are anymore, as opinion
becomes fact. There is little thought put into statistics (just because 2 or 3
people are saying X in unison, is that _really_ representative of anything as
far as how many people think X?).

~~~
IntronExon
That’s a very old problem though, whereas automating misinformation globally
is very new, and counts on the very old problem.

